# "Blue Marlana" 10/11-12



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Seems like forever since we fished, so Marlana decided we should head south for our 12th wedding anniversary. We decided to head south to see if we could tag a few swords, and eased out at 9 kts ending up at the sword grounds around 2200. 

The moon lit up the seas like a giant spot light, and I wondered if the fish were feeding. Shortly thereafter, we had our first bite. The fish barely pulled any drag, so Marlana wasn't interested. I actually got to catch a fish!! Well, turned out to be the smallest swordfish we have ever caught...probably around 30#. We snapped a quick pic, and sent it back to the deep. Beautiful little fella! 

A little while later, we had a decent fish on, and Marlana settled into the fight. About 30" later, we released another fish around 60-70#. This fish was right around 47" ljfl. 

The seas picked up a bit, and we were now drifting pretty quickly in the 2-3 ft rollers with 15 kts winds. I added some heavier weights to the baits, and was able to keep them vertical. Around 0545, Marlana straps into fish #3. Shortly thereafter, (before I could get the other lines in) the other deep rod goes crazy. I work on that fish for a while, and get it pretty close to the boat when Marlana says, " come wire my fish." I weighed my options, but decided to focus on her fish for a healthy release. I backed off the drag on my fish, and proceeded to release her 90# fish. (Sorry no pics of this one...no time). 

Just as I return to my fish, I realize the fish has gotten tangled in the running gear. I did my best to free her, and actually got her loose. A few minutes later....pow..line breaks where it had chaffed. Oh well, we lost the biggest fish, but 3/4 ain't too shabby. 

The next day, Marlana says, " look at that cloud...it looks like a billfish....must be good luck." About 5 minutes later we had ****** on. We fought the fish close to the boat, when the hook pulled...so close, yet no catch!! 

Trolled our asses off, with only one more ****** knock down...didn't find the hooks. 0/2 on whiteys. 

We did run down to the new rig SE of DN, just to check it out. Started trolling, when they told us to stay clear, they were transferring fuel. We didn't really care, as we didn't feel like tuna fishing anyways. It was fun to see. 

Eased up to steps, then elbow, then nipple. NADA. One measley Mahi. Ran home in beautiful following seas.

Great anniversary. Wouldn't want to spend it any other way...except fighting a few more billfish!! Tight lines. 

Dave. 












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content































Heading back to the deep!










Little fella!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Three swords of any size makes a great trip! Thanks for another great report


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice report. And happy anniversary to the both of you!


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats on your trip and your anniversary! Great report. I was starting to worry when I saw your slip empty so long. Lol


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

3-4 ain't shabby at all. Congrats ya'll!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Always enjoy your reports. Congrats to the two of you.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report and happy anniversary!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

You guys have them dialed in. Nicely done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We could hear the chatter on the radio. Glad you got what you went for..!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Rig SE of DN? Do tell.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great way to spend an anniversary...


----------



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

Now that's an anniversary! Can't wait to do my first rig and/or sword trip....I'll be asking LOTS of questions....all I've ever done was troll.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

You two sure know where to find the fish! Nicely done! Maybe one day I'll convince my wife that we need to spend an anniversary bill fishing!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> Rig SE of DN? Do tell.


Thanks guys! It was actually a very slow trip for us. We were fortunate to have the swords under our belt, or it would have been a dismal trip. 

The rig is the maersk developer southeast of the double nipple. We don't fish the rigs often, but I think it's been there a while. Big rig!

Dave


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, giant rig. Can see it from
24 nm away. We caught some
Tunas there a few weeks back when we also saw those killer whales. It's 92 mi from Pensacola and 110 from
Destin. Only problem with it is that if the fish aren't chewing there, it's about a 25-30 nm chug to other rigs further west. I like the location however, between double nip and the slope. Been there since sept 18th. 

Congrats on the swords guys!!


----------



## NoKaOi (Oct 1, 2007)

Could this be it?



Maersk Developer	

Lat: 28° 45.443´ Lon: 87° 24.335´


Area / Block: DC / 231
Water Depth: 4,508 ft
Rig Type: Unknown
Rig Status: Drilling Ops.
Rig Arrival Date: 9/18/2014
RipCharts Updated: 9/29/2014


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thx guys


----------

